# ACL reconstruction with allograft vs autograft



## Desperate Denise (May 17, 2010)

I would really appreciate your assistance with clarification:

When an ACL reconstruction is performed (29888) - is the allograft included in the procedure?   Is a hamstring autograft included as well?

Thanks

Denise


----------



## DOVERRED (May 18, 2010)

All havesting and insertion of fascial, tendon,or bone graft are included in the code 29888 per the "complete global service data vloume 2"


----------



## nyyankees (May 18, 2010)

the only way you can capture an autograft for an ACL 29888 is if the autograft is taken from the OTHER leg. That would allow you to capture the prep, etc. for that leg. Hope this helps.


----------



## Desperate Denise (May 18, 2010)

*Thanks Doverred and Nyyankees*

I appreciate your help.

Nice game last nite NYYANKEE - I am a huge Red Sox fan and last nite nearly killed me.   Bet it was great for you.

Thanks again guys.

Denise


----------



## codedog (May 18, 2010)

even the allograft, dont they rknow how much it cost !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smcbroom (May 20, 2010)

You can bill for the allograft with a HCPCS code and invoice to the insurance, most payers (not Medicare) will pay for it since your facility had to purchase it from a company, you need to be reimbursed somehow for it.

Just my two cents!
Susan


----------



## nyyankees (May 21, 2010)

desperate denise said:


> i appreciate your help.
> 
> Nice game last nite nyyankee - i am a huge red sox fan and last nite nearly killed me.   Bet it was great for you.
> 
> ...



we're playing ok...need our regulars back. I'm sure the red sox will be in the mix come this summer.


----------



## swillard (Jun 14, 2018)

nyyankees said:


> the only way you can capture an autograft for an ACL 29888 is if the autograft is taken from the OTHER leg. That would allow you to capture the prep, etc. for that leg. Hope this helps.



How about a doctor who takes the graft from the other side on everyone just to get the extra money.   Is there any criteria, ie same knee PTB has already been used,


----------

